# Strange bleed at CD 23



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Emily

Not sure if you can help me or not but I'm going stir crazy!!

Since 4DPO I have been having pregnancy symptoms, they sort of really died down around 7-8 DPO and yesterday (9DPO) my boobs started massively hurting again, nipples won;t go down at all since 4 DPO, and starting to feel sick again, also my mum noticed i am urinating more frequently.

Thing is, last night i went for a wee, and there was a tiny bit of blood, wiped twice and it was there both times- it was only a tiny amount. I was in no pain or anything. My temp took a dip this morning also. No more blood seen since and it wasn't on my pants or anything, just those 2 wipes.

What could it be?? I've had a miscarriage in the past so I'm extra worried, I know its way too early to know if I'm pregnant but i thought maybe implantation bleeding, I even thought maybe my period, but i know for deffinant that i ovulated on CD 14, (blood test to confirm this and pains).

The other thing could it just be like old debris from my period?? I just need to know.

Thanks in advance Emily
Emma xxx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Just to add, been for a wee now and my CM is light brown- reminds me of creamy mucus but brown.

What  could it be?

Thanks Emma xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid it's impossible to say, it could well be implantation bleeding, but I don't want to get your hopes up, it's just that horrible waiting time now until you can test,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

well i took 2 pregnancy tests and they were both very faint positives  so should i be concern about the discharge? Its started again today but its really light.

Thanks Emma xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's all sounding good, the discharge sounds ok, it's common at this stage,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

